# Found a kitten



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

So, I took in a kitten, four weeks old I think. He has mucus build up in his eyes, they are completely closed, he also has a runny nose. I need help!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

He needs a vet ASAP. At that age, "failure to thrive" is a real concern.


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

marie73 said:


> He needs a vet ASAP. At that age, "failure to thrive" is a real concern.


Thank you, @marie73. We gave him to animal shelter, because we don't have any money for a vet.


----------



## MacGyverCats (Oct 19, 2020)

Hey, sorry to read you couldn't take care of the kitten, I once saw a youtube video of an older stray which wasn't able to see (eyes closed also). The video showed how the cat was taken care of and how he recovered during several months. These are such, beautiful and hopefull storys. but at least the kitten you found is in good hands now.


----------



## Rex the Rat (Sep 23, 2020)

Kitty827 said:


> Thank you, @marie73. We gave him to animal shelter, because we don't have any money for a vet.


Will they update you on his progress?


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

@MacGyverCats 

Thank you for that story! I just didn't have money for the vet. Those kinds of thing are super stressful.


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Rex the Rat said:


> Will they update you on his progress?


I hope they will. I'll have to contact them soon. Thank you for replying!


----------



## MacGyverCats (Oct 19, 2020)

Kitty827 said:


> @MacGyverCats
> 
> Thank you for that story! I just didn't have money for the vet. Those kinds of thing are super stressful.


Oh.. I can inmagine.. you really want to help and give all you can but sometimes you just can't.
Hopefully the kitten you saved will also get well.. Keep us posted.


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Update:

He made it through the night! He is being bottle feed. I don't think he has made it to the vet yet, not sure.


----------



## Rex the Rat (Sep 23, 2020)

That's great!!


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Thank you all for your love and support!


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

UPDATE:

The kitten was taken to the vet, because he wasn't doing number two. They gave some kind of syrup (I don't remember what it's called), but it helped. Then pus was coming out of his mouth...? Soon after he passed on. He was tabby and white btw. I remember I noticed that his ears were pointed.


----------



## MacGyverCats (Oct 19, 2020)

Always good to read an happy ending. Hope they find him/her a great adoptionplace.


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Thank you. He passed not to long ago.


----------



## MacGyverCats (Oct 19, 2020)

Oh.. I'm really sorry. I totally misunderstood 'passed on'. (English is not my prime language) If i put it in a translate page I see this is very sad news. Really sad to read. :-(


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Thank you. It's okay! I used "passed on", because it's even more sad to say, "died".


----------

